# My 60l planted tank (actualized, end of page 1)



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!

this is my 60l planted tank, is not ready yet, so i would like of some coments!









beste regards!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

You should probably move this topic to the aquascaping category to get more replies. 

Carlos


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

My only thought would be that the numerica on the left is not one of my favorites. I find it to be slow growing, which is ok, but once you need to trim it....... well it always seems to look funny to me. If you let it get tall enought to top and replant then it gets to tall and if you just trim it in height it looks funny and branches from where it was trimmed. Making it look funny and top heavy. It hink it would be nicer as a background plant. 

Aside from that I think your tank look wonderful. I would love to see it when the foreground has grown in. I really like the lines formed by the groupings of plants. Especially where they meet the substrate.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry, I just realized I named that plant wrong. It is actually Micranthemum umbrosum. I was not sure about the name until now. Just saw a pic that tsunami had posted.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

That is indeed Lysimmachia nummularia, a different plant from the daintier, smaller Micranthemum umbrosum.

Your aquarium looks like it needs a little bit more time to develop. The stargrass on the left needs time fill in. Keep trimming it right across the top and replanting the tops between the rooted stems to make it more bushy.

Your species diversity on the left seems a little high, but let's wait a little longer until your aquarium filly in completely. 

More personally, I like your fish choice --blue rams (_Microgeophagus ramirezi_). 

Carlos


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the correction on that tsumani. I had found the name of that plant a while ago but then forgot and could not find it again. I have the Lysimmachia nummularia, I believe. It's leaves are about .5 inch across and it seems to grow pretty tall, just slowly. Does that sound correct? If you cut it, it will branch from that point. From my experience is that it does not seem to care about light or CO2. I have had it in 4 wpb, 3 wpb and 1.5 wpg and it seems to grow at the same rate regardless. The 3 wpg it is in now has Co2 and the 1.5 does not. Of course the 1.5 probably has much hight NO3 levels. Anyway, thanks again for correcting me. I really like to know what I have but it is sometimes hard to tell from internet photos and my lfs is alwyas wrong.


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello dennis!

are the leaves a litle bit yelow?


best regards: André Daniel Nóbrega


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey. No, I would not say they were a little yellow. MOre like a light green. I am not good with subtle color tones though. If there is some yellow in them I would not say it was from a deficiency of any kind. Light green, slow growing. Bi-pedial leaves (one on ech side of hte stem) about 1/2 inch across. Very round. Why do you ask?

Nice to meet you, by the way.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Yep, definately have what 2la has. Same algae on the lower leaves too Thanks everybody.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

*Your 60L layout*

Hi Andre I was looking at your work and I have to say that the tank looks pretty good for a 15 gallon aquarium my only advise will be to work the plants a little more. Trim the plants to shape the look of the stem plants and try to stay with the original design, it will make things a lot easier.
BTW Meo filiho tem eu mismo nombre que voce!
Luis Navarro


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!

thanks about the coments.
i'm working on the stem plants, they are now with a bether shape.
soon i will put some more pictures.

best regards: André Daniel Nóbrega


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hi everyone!

here is another picture, the Heteranthera zosterifolia are geting best, i have cuted the tops and soon they will create a litle bush!










best regards!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks good! Keep trying to encourage dense growth out of the stargrass. I would wrap the stargrass all the way around on that side and shift the Lysimachia nummularia a bit toward the back. That way, the stargrass will cover up the bottom portion of the L. nummularia stems.

Carlos


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hi!

this is the most recet picture of my tank.
i love Glossos!!!! the are growing in the moss like in a hydroponic culture!!!!








.

best regards: André Daniel Nóbrega.


----------



## Moss (Mar 7, 2004)

Tas o teu aquário está um espectáculo. As tuas plantas têm um aspecto muito saudável.
Abraço.

*Tas your tank looks great. I love the way it's turning out. Your plants look very healthy.
Regards.


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

another picture:








.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Correct way of taking tank pictures and correcting contrast does wonders. Great job :wink:


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

A gorgeous aquarium, Andre! I would let the Hygrophila difformis in back of the Alternanthera grow a little taller to finish out this 'concave' layout. 

Let the Alternanthera grow a little more densely.

Let the red plant (?) behind the stargrass grow out a little more to let it stand out (break the almost perfect triangle created by the stargrass).

Just what I would do. But the tank is beautiful and obviously very healthy. Keep us updated. I hope you are entering this little tank into the ADA and AB contests.  

Carlos


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hi all!

the "red" plant behind the stargrass is an Eusteralis stellata.
the problem in let the H.difformis grow a litle taller is that it takes out many light to the A.reineckii, and more, if it grows a litle taller the layout starts being very comon in the contests, the classic concave layout, and is not that what i whant .
do you understand what i wana said?

best regards: André Daniel Nóbrega.


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

another picture with another view:








.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I like how it looks, you just need to shorten the Stargrass...that will make the E.stellata stand out, and just shorten the H.micranthemoides to create more depth!


----------

